# Really wet location



## ICE (Feb 15, 2012)

What code section would prevent a receptacle from being located in a planter that could be flooded?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 16, 2012)

None, although I would have put it up a bit.  They have an in use cover so I see no problem.


----------



## ICE (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess I'll have to use Tiger Code.  I can always find a Tiger code for every situation.


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 16, 2012)

Greetings,

How come I only get a red X where the pic is supposed to be? Are there some settings amiss?

thanks

BS


----------



## north star (Feb 16, 2012)

*= =*

Receptacles can be installed in fountains.......They just have to use

the correct type of conduit, wiring and receptacle for this type

of application........Also, [ as Dennis stated ], an "in use" type cover

must be installed. [ RE: Article 680, `08 NEC ].

Dennis,

If the receptacle and cover were any higher, then it wouldn't look as

purdy as the flowers, ...and you know all too well, that they ain't

gonna let safety get in the way of their faint-see flower fountain.

"Safety, ...schmafety !"  

*= =*


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope you jest, ICE.  I'm all for aggressive pursuit of code compliance.  But if any of us start enforcing personal preferences - it makes us all look bad.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 16, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings,How come I only get a red X where the pic is supposed to be? Are there some settings amiss?
> 
> thanks
> 
> BS


Likely a filter is blocking access to the photos.  ICE posts at photobucket, and then links - which is a great space saver for a forum.  Problem is, many work related filters block photo hosting sites such as PB.  I contacted my friendly IT guy, and he "allowed" photobucket.com, just so I could see all of ICE's great pics.  He has a ton of them!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 16, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> I hope you jest, ICE.  I'm all for aggressive pursuit of code compliance.  But if any of us start enforcing personal preferences - it makes us all look bad.


We call it Joe Code around here.  It usually surfaces around workmanship, or interpretation, issues with contractors who like to brag how they build everything to code.  Regardless, there are a lot of different justifications for it, but it still isn't in our adopted "minimum" codes, and not something to be enforced.  Every year we review these issues with other contractors, designers, and code officials to see if an amendment should be considered.  Last time we did that was for sump pumps.  We kept getting a contractor who would relocate the line to discharge into window wells.  Nothing in the code that we could find to prohibit it, so amended our codes.  Hasn't been an issue since.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with Papio- if there is not a local or state amendment then there should be no reason to red tag it. An amendment is generally more than the office people talking about it, at least here.  The amendment must go before the municipal meetings and get official accepted. We have a few state amendments in electrical but I don't know of any local ones in our areas.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 16, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= =* If the receptacle and cover were any higher, then it wouldn't look as purdy as the flowers, ...and you know all too well, that they ain't gonna let safety get in the way of their faint-see flower fountain.
> 
> "Safety, ...schmafety !"
> 
> *= =*


Yeah, It is a fine line where you have to convince someone to do this in a better way.  It doesn't even look like a fountain but if the outlet is for that I would have tried to locate it under the base or closer to the bird bath....


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 16, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> I agree with Papio- if there is not a local or state amendment then there should be no reason to red tag it. An amendment is generally more than the office people talking about it, at least here.  The amendment must go before the municipal meetings and get official accepted. We have a few state amendments in electrical but I don't know of any local ones in our areas.


We have all the municipal meetings and rigormaroll to make it an official process, but before we go to all that trouble (time, effort, money, etc.) we create an informal preliminary discussion with those it might effect to make sure we don't wag the dog.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 16, 2012)

First time I have seen the skype icon...pretty cool.  Can't wait til next month when I send in my sawhorse check.


----------



## ICE (Feb 16, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> None, although I would have put it up a bit.  They have an in use cover so I see no problem.


Take off the sunglasses.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 16, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Take off the sunglasses.


they just dont make em like they used to


----------



## Dennis (Feb 17, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Take off the sunglasses.


Are you always so pleasant?  My sunglasses work fine now you try to remember you are not God.  Your condescending attitude really is distasteful. You ask for advice and then you do what you want.  Seems like you are here to strut your power not learn to better yourself.  Very sad.

I see the same stars through my eyes as you see thru yours but we're worlds apart-- Big River


----------



## ICE (Feb 17, 2012)

Dang, you sat on them huh.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 17, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> they just dont make em like they used to


  What? fun loving Nazi sitcoms?


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 17, 2012)

The older sitcoms period, and Hogans Heros was great.


----------



## ICE (Feb 17, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Are you always so pleasant?  My sunglasses work fine now you try to remember you are not God.  Your condescending attitude really is distasteful. You ask for advice and then you do what you want.  Seems like you are here to strut your power not learn to better yourself.  Very sad.I see the same stars through my eyes as you see thru yours but we're worlds apart-- Big River


I can tell that you are used to a level of reverence that you may not find here.....well certainly not from me.  So before I make it rain frogs can we agree to disagree and stay away from each other?  You will have an audience at your feet if you don't you kill them off, one by one, and I can provide comic relief.

And Dennis, when you encounter an unpleasant taste, spit man spit.


----------

